# Advice on selection of camera's.



## Zerandise (Aug 14, 2013)

After much thought and consideration I think I am leaning toward a few model's. 80% of what I wish to do is tabletop photo's. Most objects I will be shooting have many angle's of reflection with high gloss and highly polished metal's. I have opted to start with a kit setup to start with but I am sure I will move into a macro lens at some point. I will be taking photo's in a 20" light box with 4 12v lights at 5500k. As a beginner slr user I am looking for ease of use as much as quality of product. I think also availability of accessories such as lenses plays a part as well but not huge.


After much review reading and what is available locally I think I have it down to a few choices. I live on an island off the west coast of canada so buy local as often as possible to support our local economy. I am willing to pay more to do so. Here are the model's I think I have it down too. Feeling's as per ease of use and quality? As well please feel free to speak up if I missed an option! My price range is up to $800.


Canon EOS Rebel SL1
Canon Rebel T3i
Sony Alpha SLT-A58K
Nikon D3200


Olympus PEN E-PL5
Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF5


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2013)

The key is the lighting and the 'family of angles', not the camera:

Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## Zerandise (Aug 14, 2013)

Already working my way into the amazing book! However to do it right I need a camera that I can learn with instead of my cel phone. At this point no so much worried about the business aspect of it but the learning aspect. I see the forum was changed where I posted? Sorry I had thought that asking info on a camera choice went in the camera section not the business section. Sorry for the misunderstanding?


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2013)

Any of the cameras you have listed will work just fine.
Nikon and Canon have the most lenses and accessories available.

IIRC you are making images of straight razors that you make and want the images for online business use?



> As the photo's I take are mostly business related and it is ALL about the image I find that I must up my game.


----------



## Zerandise (Aug 14, 2013)

That was the catalyst for sure. It however has reached beyond that and into an education phase. Starting at the end isn't working for me so I have regrouped and am now starting at the beginning. In time I will worry about product shots. I have found out I have so MUCH to learn before I even worry about that at all. Evolution of the mind happens at the least planned phases of interest!


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Oct 27, 2013)

I own a Canon t3i  . for 800.00 US you should be able to buy a t4i new with a kit lens 18-55. You will want a polarized filter cpl.

You need a tripod  you can buy a used tripod for around 100.00 to 150.00.  if you cannot find a used tripod pm me I think I can find a few.

Ihatemymoney


----------

